# best youtube teacher



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

pretty cut and dry who would you say has the best tips and info about teaching different types of bass fishing. if you don't watch youtube fishing tip videos and you wanna judge me about it. just keep it to yourself no one cares that your a self proclaimed pro.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the kayakbassfishing videos. I think his name is Little


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That dudes awesome kayaker189

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I know I have learned a lot. Enough that I am going to purchase some of his patters DVDs


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

My buddy uses his baits as well...he's got some nice stuff. Confidence baits 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Wired2Fish would be the authority on tips on every different approach to bass fishing..


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Flukemaster is hands down the best instructional videos on you tube!


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

Was going to say Flukemaster but Lang beat me to it. He also has a new channel for Fishing gear reviews

I also enjoy watching the thundermist lure fishing tip videos


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

Flukemaster is the best. Lakeforkguy is very good as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

